# How long can I keep Anubias out of water?



## hellocatfish (Oct 2, 2015)

How long can I keep Anubias out of water before planting?


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I wouldn't leave them out more than 30 minutes. The leaves will definitely suffer. The rest of the plant may last 45 minutes.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

If they are closed in a moist bag...days. If we're talking exposed in a dry climate, I'd say 30-60 minutes.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

I've heard of it growing emersed so I would imagine quite awhile.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It will grow easily emersed, however the humidity still needs to be about 80%. Otherwise the leaves still wither.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I have had it out of the water for quite a while, the submerged leaves tend to die off, but it will grow more. 
I do tend to keep the rhizome wet though for permanent emerged leaf growth.


----------

